# Record Tivo directly to PC



## cape (Jan 9, 2006)

I have lifetime service from Tivo and I have a Tivo (Humax) recorder that I have been using. I would really like to record directly to my computer without using the DVR. I was told at Best Buy that I could access the Tivo service using an ATI TV Wonder USB 2.0 and software such as Pinnicle Studio Plus. Is this accurate information? Thanks


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Please be so kind tp post in help section.

Thank you.


----------

